
Steam on Windows 10 will get progressively worse in 5 years - dschuetz
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/games/news/steam-on-windows-10-will-get-progressively-worse-gears-of-war-developer-865457
======
WorldMaker
Win32 isn't going anywhere, anytime soon, and Microsoft isn't likely to
sabotage Win32 just to kick people off Steam. Outside of games, there are
millions and millions of Win32 apps in the wild and Enterprise customers that
rely on them.

Microsoft has already addressed some of these concerns (modern apps can be
sideloaded by default since last November; Steam already has the power to sell
modern apps) and is working to further increase the openness in the modern
platform (better mod tooling support, for instance). It does seem like
Microsoft is working hard to balance openness of the platform and
security/reliability.

I suppose it doesn't hurt to keep reminding Microsoft that we all love for the
platform to trend towards openness (and I know a lot of the people at
Microsoft want that too, because many of them started out doing interesting
things with that openness themselves). It just doesn't seem likely that
Microsoft is that bent upon "killing Steam" to go to the lengths and efforts
Mr. Sweeney suggests here. They've got plenty of other reasons why people use
PCs and Windows beyond gaming.

